# The Vine Ladderstand By Treeline Treestands



## au whitetail (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys we are in our 2nd year and have some wild new treestands. www.treelinestands.com. The New stuff is on face book page under Treeline Treestands.
All of our products are built right here in the USA.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I seen these stands at the ATA and they are the best stand i ever sat in or laid eyes on. Even in a building, the tubing creating the ladder is hard to distinguish and understand. No straight edges or lines is a great idea as these will be hard for any deer to see and for hunters to find, i'm in!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just checked out your site. Can the Vine sticks be extended up past the advertised 17.5' ?


----------



## au whitetail (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes they can. 22.5 ft for 4 sections.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks good. Really like the CamIt.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like those sticks, but the stand is on the pricey side. I'm sure it's extremely well made though and in the US. Too bad no dealer up here in the NE. Have you contacted lancaster Archery? They are near me.


----------

